# Camping in Bikepark-Nähe



## fbrown (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Bikeparks die Campen in unmittelbarer Bikepark Nähe erlauben oder es dort einen Stell- oder Campingplatz gibt. Vergleichbar mit Sölden -> Camping Sölden oder Leogang -> Camping Talstation. 
Hat jemand weitere Alternativen? Speziell vielleicht Serfaus Miss Ladis? Primär in Österreich/Schweiz da das Ganze ein bisschen Urlaubscharakter haben soll. 
Grüße
Felix


----------



## null-2wo (25. Juni 2020)

an einigen bikeparks darf man auf dem parkplatz campen, geisskopf und brandnertal beispielsweise. is aber nich wie richtiges campen, hat etwas festival-charakter. also nur zum biken okay, aber mit familie usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellmued (25. Juni 2020)

fbrown schrieb:


> Hat jemand weitere Alternativen? Speziell vielleicht Serfaus Miss Ladis?




Hallo
unterhalb Serfaus kann ich dir den Active Camping in Prutz empfehlen (da stehen wir aktuell ? ) 

mfg
schnellmued


----------



## HaegarHH (16. August 2020)

Hi,

ich suche gerade nach Antworten auf die gleiche Ausgangsfrage ... Bikepark & Campen im Camper (also mit eigenem WC, Bad, Wasser, ... )



schnellmued schrieb:


> unterhalb Serfaus kann ich dir den Active Camping in Prutz empfehlen (da stehen wir aktuell ? )


Den Camping habe ich schon gesehen und klang soweit gut, was ich dann nicht verstanden habe, lässt man dann dort den Camper stehen, oder fährt man jeden Morgen dann mit dem Camper zum Parkplatz der Seilbahn?

Mit den ganzen Bahnen / Tarifen / Kombinationen habe ich auch noch so meine Schwierigkeiten  reicht es nach Ladis zu kommen und von dort gleich die erste Bahn nehmen, oder wohin muss man vom Camping?

Letzte Frage, die Parkplätze an einer der Seilbahnstationen sind die dann kostenlos, oder muss man dafür auch noch bezahlen?

DANKE!


----------



## BenMT (16. August 2020)

Falls es dir nicht zu weit ist: Wexl Trails St. Corona oder Bikepark Semmering. Da stehen immer wieder Camper am Parkplatz.


----------



## cbtp (16. August 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche gerade nach Antworten auf die gleiche Ausgangsfrage ... Bikepark & Campen im Camper (also mit eigenem WC, Bad, Wasser, ... )
> 
> ...



In Serfaus/Fiss/Ladis gibt es eine große Problematik bzgl. des Übernachtens auf den Stellflächen der Seilbahnanlagen. Da gibts Druck vom lokalen Tourismus bzw. den Campingplatzbetreibern im Tal. 

Grundsätzlich soll man untem im Tal campen und dann jeden Tag hinauf bzw. hinunterfahren (oder oben ein Zimmer mieten...). Man kann aber oben bei der Waldbahn in Fiss stehen bleiben (also beim "Bikepark Parkplatz") und täglich in der Früh direkt einen 20€ Strafzettel bezahlen den man fürs Campen bekommt. Herausreden kann man sich da nicht großartig, weil die Photographieren in der Nacht schon alle Autos ab. Gibt aber offenbar Leute, die dort trotzdem mehrere Tage mit dem Camper stehen bleiben, und dann halt jeden Tag die 20€ Strafe bezahlen. Es ist denen dann egal, wieviele Tage du dort stehst, solange du täglich deinen Strafzettel bezahlst.

Parkplätze bei Seilbahnstationen sind aber allgemein schon gratis (weil ja eigentlich nur für Seilbahnnützer als Tagesparkplätze gedacht).


----------



## der Trixxer (16. August 2020)

Ich kann Livigno empfehlen. Da gibt es mehrere Campingplätze in Seilbahnnähe.


----------



## HaegarHH (16. August 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich kann Livigno empfehlen. Da gibt es mehrere Campingplätze in Seilbahnnähe.


ja, Livigno ist eigentlich fest eingeplant. 

Geht Soll am 03.09. hier los gehen (so Corona es erlaubt) und wir haben bis 13.09. Zeit (hoffentlich). 1 Tag Anfahrt bis ca. Alpenrand, 1 Tag für die Rückfahrt, gerne auch entweder oder einen halben Tag mehr Zeit lassen. 

Bozen, Sölden und Molveno hatten wir schon die letzten beiden Jahre, noch ohne den Camper. Eigentlich wollte ich irgendwo östlich, z. B. Graubünden starten und dann Richtung Wester dem Alpenhauptkamm folgen. Wäre ein cooler Roadtrip, aber Biketechnisch wäre kaum was dabei. 

Die krankheitsbedingte Fitness meiner Freundin ist kaum vorhanden, unser technisches Fahrkönnen nicht das Beste. Ich hätte zwar gerne mehr "Tour" und würde Uphills bis 1.500Hm am Tag nicht scheuen, aber das wird so nix, wollen ja auch zusammen Urlaub machen. 

Westalpen im Sinne von La Thulie, Briançon, Sospel, ... haben zwar geile Campings, aber sind wohl technisch viel zu anspruchsoll, haben keinen Lift / Shuttle oder meistens beides zusammen. 

So wäre u. U. der Plan Anfahrt über  Serfaus / Fiss / Laudis dann weiter nach Livigno, dann z. B. Lenzerheide.


----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2020)

Bin aktuell seit 2 Wochen in Briancon. Hier gibt es in der nähe mehrere Bikeparks, auch mit leichten Strecken. Bei den ausgeschilderten Touren gibt es auch sehr einfache mit wenig HM. Alle Touren die wir bisher gefahren sind haben auch einen hohen Anteil an Singletrails. Und meine Kondition ist nicht die Beste, da ich Asthma habe.
Von der Internetseite haben wir einige Touren gefahren: https://www.espace-vtt-brianconnais.com/
Im Bikepark Puy Saint Vincent fährt man auf der grünen Strecke kurz vor Ende sogar durch einen Campingplatz.


			https://www.paysdesecrins.com/sites/ot-paysdesecrins/files/content/files/psv_vtt_et_rando_2017.pdf


----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2020)

Das ist der Campingplatz:





						Camping Croque Loisirs | Puy Saint Vincent
					

Charming campsite, small-scale, lots of nature, scenic view




					www.campingpuysaintvincent.com


----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2020)

Wir haben unser Zelt im Valle de la Claree  aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2020)

Ich habe gerade nachgelesen das die meisten Bikeparks um Briancon herum Ende August/ Anfang September schließen. Also wahrscheinlich hat hier Mitte September kein Lift mehr offen. ?


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> In Serfaus/Fiss/Ladis gibt es eine große Problematik bzgl. des Übernachtens auf den Stellflächen der Seilbahnanlagen. Da gibts Druck vom lokalen Tourismus bzw. den Campingplatzbetreibern im Tal.
> 
> Grundsätzlich soll man untem im Tal campen und dann jeden Tag hinauf bzw. hinunterfahren (oder oben ein Zimmer mieten...). Man kann aber oben bei der Waldbahn in Fiss stehen bleiben (also beim "Bikepark Parkplatz") und täglich in der Früh direkt einen 20€ Strafzettel bezahlen den man fürs Campen bekommt. Herausreden kann man sich da nicht großartig, weil die Photographieren in der Nacht schon alle Autos ab. Gibt aber offenbar Leute, die dort trotzdem mehrere Tage mit dem Camper stehen bleiben, und dann halt jeden Tag die 20€ Strafe bezahlen. Es ist denen dann egal, wieviele Tage du dort stehst, solange du täglich deinen Strafzettel bezahlst.
> 
> ...





cbtp schrieb:


> In Serfaus/Fiss/Ladis gibt es eine große Problematik bzgl. des Übernachtens auf den Stellflächen der Seilbahnanlagen. Da gibts Druck vom lokalen Tourismus bzw. den Campingplatzbetreibern im Tal.
> 
> Grundsätzlich soll man untem im Tal campen und dann jeden Tag hinauf bzw. hinunterfahren (oder oben ein Zimmer mieten...). Man kann aber oben bei der Waldbahn in Fiss stehen bleiben (also beim "Bikepark Parkplatz") und täglich in der Früh direkt einen 20€ Strafzettel bezahlen den man fürs Campen bekommt. Herausreden kann man sich da nicht großartig, weil die Photographieren in der Nacht schon alle Autos ab. Gibt aber offenbar Leute, die dort trotzdem mehrere Tage mit dem Camper stehen bleiben, und dann halt jeden Tag die 20€ Strafe bezahlen. Es ist denen dann egal, wieviele Tage du dort stehst, solange du täglich deinen Strafzettel bezahlst.
> 
> Parkplätze bei Seilbahnstationen sind aber allgemein schon gratis (weil ja eigentlich nur für Seilbahnnützer als Tagesparkplätze gedacht).



Serfaus/Fiss/Ladis --> Vor 2 Jahren kamen wir abends (schon bei Dunkelheit) oben am Lift an und wollten dort übernachten, um am nächsten Morgen in den BP zu gehen. Nach wenigen Minuten kam Security mit einem auch dementsprechend beschrifteten Fahrzeug und hat uns (sehr freundlich) darauf hingewiesen, dass Campen / Übernachten im gesamten Ortsgebiet verboten ist. Mitunter ist einer der Gründe, dass es natürlich wieder massenhaft Arschlöcher gab, die mit mehreren Fahrzeugen angereist sind und die halbe Nacht Party gemacht haben. Incl. Vermüllung und alles, was sonst noch dazugehört, um die Camper in Verruf zu bringen.
Der nette Mann hat uns dann ausnahmsweise einen versteckten Parkplatz gezeigt, wo wir schlafen konnten, das aber auch nur deshalb, weil wir ihm glaubhaft versichern konnten, dass wir sofort die Schotten dicht machen und keine Lärm- oder sonstige Belästigung von uns ausgeht.
Unter normalen Umständen heisst es, Campen im Tal auf dem Campingplatz und morgens hochfahren zum Lift (was eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gurkerei ist)


----------



## HaegarHH (20. August 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen und Infos. 

Wenn ich mir die gerade täglich strenger werdenden Auflagen und Beschränkungen, z. B. tlw. generelle Maskenpflicht auch im Freien in franz. Städten, und die weiter steigenden täglichen Wachstumsraten so anschaue, dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich überhaupt noch Niedersachsen verlassen "darf", oder zumindest Bad Harzburg, St. Andreasberg und Hahnenklee innerhalb von NDS noch möglich sein werden 

Ansonsten wird es wohl vom Gesamtpaket darauf hinaus laufen, erstmal nach Livigno und schauen, wie es da so läuft, also wettertechnisch, was nach App-Lage derzeit überall eher bescheiden aussieht, für uns gesundheitlich, vom Fahrspass her usw. ... sollte alles passen, dann ggf. danach weitere Stationen. Dabei ist derzeit aber z. B. Serfauss Fiss eher dann raus.

Auch die Öffnungszeiten habe ich im Blick, nicht nur in F hat dann einiges schon zu, sondern z. B. auch dernSonder-WoMo-Stellplatz in Lenzerheide gibt es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## der Trixxer (21. August 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen und Infos.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die gerade täglich strenger werdenden Auflagen und Beschränkungen, z. B. tlw. generelle Maskenpflicht auch im Freien in franz. Städten, und die weiter steigenden täglichen Wachstumsraten so anschaue, dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich überhaupt noch Niedersachsen verlassen "darf", oder zumindest Bad Harzburg, St. Andreasberg und Hahnenklee innerhalb von NDS noch möglich sein werden
> 
> ...


Wenn’s nicht zu kalt ist kannst du am Passo Eira dein Womo offiziell abstellen. Kannst dann direkt in der Früh in den Mottolino Bikepark reinfahren oder von dort oben Touren starten.


----------



## cbtp (21. August 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wenn’s nicht zu kalt ist kannst du am Passo Eira dein Womo offiziell abstellen. Kannst dann direkt in der Früh in den Mottolino Bikepark reinfahren oder von dort oben Touren starten.



Zumindest der direkt am Pass kostet aber 10€ (Parkschein) wenn ich micht nicht täusche.


----------



## HaegarHH (21. August 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Zumindest der direkt am Pass kostet aber 10€ (Parkschein) wenn ich micht nicht täusche.


10,- Euro sind ja verglichen mit manch einfachem Stellplatz schon ein Schnappi, da gibt es manch andere "Angebote" im Bereich 40,- - 50,- Euro die Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (21. August 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> 10,- Euro sind ja verglichen mit manch einfachem Stellplatz schon ein Schnappi, da gibt es manch andere "Angebote" im Bereich 40,- - 50,- Euro die Nacht.



Jap – ich wollts nur anmerken. 

Wobei die 10€ auch nur nachts fällig werden. Untertags ists gratis, und Wasser gibts dort auch – und die Landschaft und Sonnenuntergänge sind dort oben sowieso mega


----------

